# Insurance and Modifications



## The Boy (May 27, 2002)

I'll shortly be getting an unmodified GTR, the insurance isn't bad, but what effect would the stage 1 conversion for example have on the premium?


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

with a std R33 Vspec no mods Direct line wanted £1100 in one hit.

I told them of 20% power gain and wanted to pay monthly, £1700 and change.

Off road but not garaged, low - medium rated crime zone
28 yrs old with 9 yrs no claims, protected NCB.No points or convictions.....so far 

comes to something like 145 per month for 10 months with a deposit paid for the first month..

good luck..

/Steve


----------



## paulmcnally (Nov 2, 2001)

Steve C,

You've told them only 20% power gain? I make that 280bhp * 1.2 = 336bhp.

But you've got 415 ponies, so I make it 79 uninsured ponies  

Paul


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

technically yes...

but when I get me boost controller I'll only run on .7 bar boost won't I !! thus getting rid of the uninsured ponies.

I've sent you a PM..

/Steve


----------

